# Line Arrays with Subs



## DRB (Feb 18, 2008)

I was looking around the Funky Waves web site when I noticed a set of Line Arrays using Tang Band 2" drivers and matching subs using TC Sounds drivers. The pictures appear to show what I assume is an Alesis EQ and crossover setup. Could you tell us more about this creation, Nathan? Where are things crossed over? How much EQ was needed and how did you go about that?


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

The eq is an Alesis MEQ230 and the crossover is a stereo two way Ashley. The eq was done some time ago when they where built and was done the slow hard way with a DB meter and a tone generator. They didn’t need much Eq'ing but with it they really come alive. The arrays are powered by a Yamaha M-70 and the subs with a Crown CE1000. They are crossed over at 200hz. They where built mainly for clean loud sound for dances ect. They are very loud and dynamic without being fatiguing. They are very tough as well, I have played them for many hours at a time at full power.

Just to be clear the amps ect are not included in the sale price (I can sell them separately if someone wants them), but I will include the eq and crossover settings I found to be the best.


----------



## DRB (Feb 18, 2008)

> ...but I will include the eq and crossover settings I found to be the best


THAT would clearly be of value to any potential buyer. :heehee:

I'm curious about your comments regarding the use you've put this design to, i.e. basically a very nice PA system for dances. I understand that line arrays have the advantage of a more even SPL in the room. I know that Bose has successfully marketed a line array and bass bin PA system for musicians to use in small clubs. Even so, I find many DIY types who pursue line arrays for home use . Do you feel that arrays in general are not suited to "hi-fi" reproduction?


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

DRB said:


> Do you feel that arrays in general are not suited to "hi-fi" reproduction?


Not at all. Line arrays have very desirable benefits. Less db drop over distance, less floor/ceiling reflection, and very dynamic sound just to name a few. 

But for "hi fi" you need to use higher quality drivers and preferably an array of mids and a separate array of tweeters with a progressive crossover to deal with comb filtering. All this can get very costly but is worth it if the application warrants it.

These were built for a purpose and they work excellent for it. Some who have heard them even prefere them over other more "hi fi" oreinted speakers, due to the incredible dynamics. They do sound very good.


----------

